# african dwarf frog?



## foureyed_dragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I didn't see a place for frog questions, so I guess I'll post this here.

I have a ten gallon tank with three albino corys and a betta in it currently. Went to the fish store today to get some supplies and I spied this cute little froggie...

I asked the LFS guy about it, and he said it wouldn't do well with the corys while another one said it would be fine. The first one said they won't case the food like fish, and the cory's will steal all its food, while the other seemed to disagree. 

I do remember members on here saying that an ADF would do well with a betta though.

So will he be okay, or no?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't have my ADF's in with cories but they are in with Harlequins. The frogs take a long time to find their food and the fish usually get to it before they do unless you drop the food right in front of them. ADF's don't really have very good eyesight and go by smell to find their food. I also put a small flower pot in the tank on its side for the frogs and will put food in there for them.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You're sure it's an ADF, right, and not a albino clawed frog? There's a biiiiigggg difference.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

How do these frogs look, Dragon? ACF's are often available in albino form with no webbed front legs. ADF's are otherwise. And yes, you posted in the correct section for frogs.


----------



## foureyed_dragon (Feb 25, 2008)

The frogs were not albino, and the one they showed me was pretty little, kinda a dark brown color. I do think he had webbed feet, but I couldn't really tell.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

yup, a dwarf.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

All the frogs I've owned (both dwarfs and clawed frogs) were really slow about finding their food. I've only ever kept them in species tanks so it was never a problem. Before you get it, I would suggest finding a food that frogs will eat that your other fish won't. For example, my betta won't touch bloodworms for some reason. This might be a problem for you because cories are little fatties and will pretty much eat anything. If you're intent on the frog, I'd be prepared to go out of your way to make sure it's getting the right amount of food.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

*ADF with fish?*

I have two African Dwarf Frogs in my 46 gal community tank and they are doing fine. There used to be two female Bettas in the same tank, but they have since passed on. I now have an Upside down catfish, a bristlenose albino pleco, a loach, some mollies, a platy, and many guppies.

While it is true that they have poor eyesight and find their food slowly, my frogs have created their own pecking order in the tank. I've watched them chase each other away from a suspected food particle and chase fish away from one too. (I haven't observed night feeding with the catfish, but they must come to an agreement.) I feed my tank mates a variety of flake food, crumbles, occasional blood worms, Daphnia and a few other things. I have live plants in my tank and lots of hiding places, so everyone seems content.

Hope this helps![/b]


----------



## Thaliesin (May 5, 2008)

I have almost the exact same stocking list as you do for one of my 10 gallon tanks. I have one male betta and 2 bronze cories and 1 ADF, I just make sure to watch him eat. What I do is put in some flake or pellet food first to distract the betta and cories. Then I just take a bit of frozen blood worms in a fish net and put it right in front of the frog. As the worms fall toward him he goes up to the net as soon as he's gotten quite a bit I dump the rest in for all the fish. I tried to do it with chopsticks etc and the food always slipped away, by netting the food it makes it way less a pain in the neck :wink:


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had a hard time keeping my ADF, Darwin, with other fish. I've tried keeping him in a 28 gallon community tank, where he got nearly no food at all. So I tried a 5 gallon hex with a betta, but it didn't go much better. The betta would snatch up anything I dropped in. Even if I was able to sneak some down to the frog, the betta would soon find it on the tank bottom and eat every last bit. I've had a couple times where I thought my betta was going to explode becuase the ate so much of the frog's food! 

ADFs can learn to follow your finger to find the food, but it's not the most reliable thing in the world. They get distracted easily. :wink: Another thing you could do is stick a tube (not see-though) down to the bottom of the tank in a back corner, and drop the food though it. That way the the fish won't have a chance to snatch it up before it reaches the bottom. But, once the fish do catch on, you'll have to find another way to do things.

My ADF now lives in a 5.5 gallon with a Dwarf puffer. They both eat live bloodworms, but the puffer won't eat itself to death like the other fish will. He takes a worm or two and leaves the rest for the frog. I still watch the ADF eat everyday though, just to make sure he got enough.


----------

